# Stupid Question Time



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I've looked around after Loha said to look into sponge filter, and I think I found some, but I seriously have no idea how they work. I realize they need an air pump, but other than that I'm about clueless. (I've only ever used power filters)


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOSj3a0WRvY


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Very useful and very simple. Thanks Ice.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm assuming that you're asking about this for your shrimp tank? Anyways, if you are, I don't have a sponge filter but I do have a Penn-Plax Quick-Draw Corner filter that I purchased for my guppy fry so they wouldn't be sucked in by the type of filter I normally use. It also attaches to an air pump And all it is is a filter that sits at the bottom of your aquarium. You put Carbon in the tray and then what's basically cotton to fill up the rest. It works pretty well, and if you use this it's small and your shrimp won't get sucked in.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

or you could also use an undergravel filter..


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/lees-corner-filters Corner Filter? How does it work?
And I can't find a undergravel filter small enough.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what size tank...they make them small enough to fit 1 gallon bowls...try ebilbay


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Ebilbay? Searched, guessing it's a typo?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ebilbay = evil ebay...............
i forgot that you haven't been around long enough to know about ebilbay...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

on a side note.....remember all through your life....."The stupid question is the one that goes unasked" !!!! No matter what, ask questions all your life. One cannot be expected to know all there is to know. By not asking a question, you are going to do some things wrong, because you "thought" it would work.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol, thanks BV. And sorry Loha, I'll try to remember ebilbay= evil ebay. Umm, I've been looking into corner filters, and the Penn Plax is the best one I've seen, but where do you buy the media? Petsmart doesn't seem to carry it... And undergravel filters seem to have too much mechanical filtration and not enough biological filtration, from wht I've read. I really don't want to have to rebury to whole rig after I clean it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been using undergravel filters for almost 40 years and they are my favorites....lots of biological filtration going on...cleaner tank..less hassle all around and the absolute least costly to operate...


----------

